

Jumble: Introducing a sweet new simple email encryption product (in beta) - gavkearney

Announcing Jumble (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;jumble.io) beta email encryption; integrates with Gmail to provide seamless encryption, no need to change email your address, create or distribute keys. It&#x27;s free, give it a try. More platforms, mobile support and extra functionality coming soon
======
cnoonan84
My gmail was hacked a few weeks ago. After some research I came across jumble,
I'm very happy with the product as it's features will keep my gmail account
secure.

------
seren
12 new accounts saying "great product" looks really spammy and does not
necessarily inspire a lot of confidence in the product itself (that I have not
tested).

~~~
karnsft
Big difference between something that is spammy and a great new idea which
actually has something to contribute trying to gain some traction. Try having
a look.

------
spageddie
Excellent product. The integration works a treat. Mobile support will be much
appreciated but so happy thus far. So glad I heard of jumble.

------
dbracken
Been using this for a couple of months now, without any problems, simple and
perfectly placed on your composed message to use.

------
karnsft
Fantastic idea and works so well. So relevant in today's world, this is going
to blow up

------
emmetk
Excellent product, very easy to use and does what it is supposed to do really
well and seamlessly. I don't know what I'd do without it as it gives me great
piece of mind for free!

------
augustinnoha
Great product, very easy to use ! Must have

------
annekelly
Great product, why did I not think of it.

------
endawhitney
Does exactly what it says on the tin. Easy to download and works. All good
things if you want extra privacy sending mails. Great app!!

------
lukeybaptiste
This is a great product, easy to set-up and then you don't even notice it
there (but those snooping on your e-mails do!)

------
wanderlust31
would highly recommend this product

------
losullivan
Does this mean that Jumble takes care of key management? How is that safe?

~~~
gavkearney
\- Yes exactly; Jumble will automatically create the required keys which
allows for the seamless experience and means that users don't have to known
anything about cryptography and key generation/management; we give the public
key to anyone who requests it (using our software) and only give the private
key to the person that's authorised to have it.

\- We always encrypt the private keys we generate with the users' password so
we don't have access to any private keys; this means that we couldn't access
someones encrypted emails even if we did have access to their email account
(which we don't).

Hope that answers the question ...

------
Fionn_s
Good stuff, something so obvious but important and it works really well.

------
noelmclaughlin
Love this! As someone working in Risk Management, it's a must have!

------
eamonnkelly321
Sounds great and it's free no more snooping on my emails

------
eamonnkelly321
Sounds great and it's free no more snooping

------
pocketpantspete
Great product. Gives you real piece of mind.

------
saorlaith
Great product.

